# Large crocodile seen near Maryborough



## News Bot (May 1, 2012)

A LARGE crocodile has been spotted in a Queensland river near Maryborough, in the first ever confirmed sighting that far south.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-












*Published On:* 01-May-12 10:14 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Fuscus (May 1, 2012)

woohoo - soon to have local swamp geckos


----------



## BiggestD69 (May 1, 2012)

Early last century a croc around the same size was killed in the Logan river between Brisbane and the Gold Coast, and very early range listings for estuarine crocodiles before hunting began in earnest often show there range extending to Fraser Island just out from the mouth of the Mary river. With the crocs populations rising over the last few decades it is not surprising. Recently it has come to light that there is a couple of crocs living in Fraser Island - Saltwater crocodile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kareeves (May 1, 2012)

over grown goanna


----------



## kr0nick (May 2, 2012)

I heard this but never believed, As I live only 45 minutes away from there. WOW that is cool lol.


----------



## Kam333 (May 2, 2012)

BiggestD69 said:


> Early last century a croc around the same size was killed in the Logan river between Brisbane and the Gold Coast, and very early range listings for estuarine crocodiles before hunting began in earnest often show there range extending to Fraser Island just out from the mouth of the Mary river. With the crocs populations rising over the last few decades it is not surprising. Recently it has come to light that there is a couple of crocs living in Fraser Island - Saltwater crocodile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



There was a Crocodile spotted in Gympie on a number of occasions. I have seen a pic of a salty on wooli beach northern NSW. There is also a pic getting around of a croc that was shot in the Tullabudgera creek gold coast. I have it on pretty reliable source that crocs are occasionally seen in bris river. There are also unconfirmed reports from fishermen that they have been spotted as far south as Eden. I have also heard stories of how the early settlers were perplexed over the weird footprints on Bribie isl, the original locals told them it was Bunyips. Apparently a police officer reported seeing one on bribie as well


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2012)

I wonder if there's any chance that someone had a little pet that got too big?


----------



## Jay84 (May 2, 2012)

With global warming, we'll have them in Port Phillip Bay soon!!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 2, 2012)

Kam333 said:


> There was a Crocodile spotted in Gympie on a number of occasions. I have seen a pic of a salty on wooli beach northern NSW. There is also a pic getting around of a croc that was shot in the Tullabudgera creek gold coast. I have it on pretty reliable source that crocs are occasionally seen in bris river. There are also unconfirmed reports from fishermen that they have been spotted as far south as Eden. I have also heard stories of how the early settlers were perplexed over the weird footprints on Bribie isl, the original locals told them it was Bunyips. Apparently a police officer reported seeing one on bribie as well



If all of these anecdotal reports had any truth to them, they wouldn't be anecdotes. If they are seen with regularity, don't you think it would be documented by reliable sources and wouldn't you think that it'd be possible for actual pictures and video that not only have a picture of a croc, but landmarks to prove where it came from?

A picture of a croc doesn't prove anything, a muddy bit of water looks the same in Tally Valley as it does in FNQ...


----------

